# Critique my rescue pony please and guess breed?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I think you got a good buy too! He's cute!.....but why in picture 5 are your reins invisible!! LOL! 

He looks like a whole lot of fun! Breed......hmm QH cross?


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a video of us at a jumper show. BTW I am a _horrible_ rider...
Taking lessons to work on that.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> I think you got a good buy too! He's cute!.....but why in picture 5 are your reins invisible!! LOL!
> 
> He looks like a whole lot of fun! Breed......hmm QH cross?


I never noticed the invisible reins!! HA! It was a picture snapped from a video..


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

equinelyn said:


> I never noticed the invisible reins!! HA! It was a picture snapped from a video..


Haha that's when you say 'oh no, we do bridless schooling allllll the tiiiime!' lol!


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

This picture was when I rescued him... He was kicked in the mouth by another horse, and he dropped to his knees and went into shock. He was then dragged into a back stall and not fit for sale. I went back there after it was over and the owner... well, _dealer_ said he was going to put him down. He said this horse will never be right in the head after that kick. I gave the guy $100 right there and took him home to love forever <3


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well it looks like you've done a fantastic job


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

He has a nice head and cute little ears.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a lovely little guy. I think he might have some saddlebred in him. his movement and roaning and big socks kind of remind me of something akin to saddlebred. You ride him quite well and are a lovely pair.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

He is cute. I personally see a hint of Arabian (not halter horse) I see this more in the second to last photo. The only thing I can see would be the neck set, ewe neck?


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

The ewe neck thing might be true! I couldn't figure out if maybe his neck is just set high or that's the saddlebred in him. But that has sparked my interest to research that. I really do think he has Arabian in him as well. I read that poorly bred Arabians are often cow-hocked. And he really has a lot of stamina, and is fast. When he gets excited he pops up the tail, snorts, does his own piaffe and twirls his head in the funky looking neck roll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Good for you for saving him. Looks like he worth a lot more then the $100 you spent on him and he has paid you back 110 times over by being a sweetheart. It is amazing how far one can go on love. God Bless


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Super nice little horse. Good angles all the way round and you have done a good job with him.

I see Quarterhorse but have no opinion on the other breeds in there. I would say he was money well spent for you and for him!


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Any comments on his angles? Because he is 14h I always use supportive boots on him now. I'm 135lbs but he doesn't seem to have a problem holding me. I can't wait for him to be my kids pony one day. With my luck, when I have kids they won't want to ride!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You've got a great little horse. I see a lot of TWH in him & lots of heart! Enjoy!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You have a good eye, he is darling.
I see 1/4 Arab.


----------



## shorthorse (Dec 31, 2012)

Your heart must be beautiful! Your pony certainly is; you have done a wonderful job with him. Thank you for doing this...you're an angel!


----------

